# Road trippin USA in a Z4M



## jambo (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey guys

Just posted this on m3forum thought I'd put it here too since this is for lovers of all Bimmers... I'm taking the M on a bit of a journey before selling it and getting a 4x4 for the rough stuff. In the M I'll be doing CA-NV-UT-AZ-NM-TX-LA-AR-TN-MS-AL-FL then I'll pawn the car off to some dealer in FL (unless someone else wants it) and get a snow ****ter so we can head up the east coast and eventually make our way back to SF. I'll keep posting pics of the journey as I leave norcal later this week. Here are a few norcal ones to kick it off, most are from yesterday, couple from late last year


----------



## Fast6 (Jun 19, 2006)

awesome photos. coming through reno?

only constructive criticism is that you've got a good eye, but that you went way beyond "touch up" in your post process, at times to the detriment of an already great photo. in the same breath, they're pretty dang cool, and keep 'em comin'! safe travels...


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Can't wait for the updates! :thumbup:


----------



## wippenberg (Jan 23, 2009)

I am starting to feel sorry for whoever will buy that car.


----------



## jambo (Jun 8, 2008)

Fast6 said:


> awesome photos. coming through reno?
> 
> only constructive criticism is that you've got a good eye, but that you went way beyond "touch up" in your post process, at times to the detriment of an already great photo. in the same breath, they're pretty dang cool, and keep 'em comin'! safe travels...


Thanks  Yep totally, they are over processed. I've been experimenting with a few techniques but always have the originals if I want to see the world how it really looks again 


wippenberg said:


> I am starting to feel sorry for whoever will buy that car.


Why is that? It'll have a lot of miles but this is the first time it's ever been out of California and wont touch a flake of snow which is why I am selling it in FL before we head up the east coast. Other than that it's a spoilt little california car. Wish I could take it back to Australia with me, but would have to get it converted to right hand drive and costs a fortune


----------



## E36Guy (Jun 17, 2005)

Sweet pictures. I like them a lot. Very nice.


----------



## wippenberg (Jan 23, 2009)

jambo said:


> Thanks  Yep totally, they are over processed. I've been experimenting with a few techniques but always have the originals if I want to see the world how it really looks again
> 
> Why is that? It'll have a lot of miles but this is the first time it's ever been out of California and wont touch a flake of snow which is why I am selling it in FL before we head up the east coast. Other than that it's a spoilt little california car. Wish I could take it back to Australia with me, but would have to get it converted to right hand drive and costs a fortune


Oh, did not know that you were going to go to AUS. 
:bigpimp:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Um this sounds like fun!

Geesh I want to do that!


----------

